# 2 Male Green Anoles



## CorannFaun (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Looking for some advice. Before I got my green anoles I did plenty of research as you should any time before getting a new pet. So I knew that having more than one male was a bad idea.

We went to the shop and asked for a male and a female which they gave us and we took them home.

After a few days we realised that both Lizards had the dewlap, meaning they were both males.

We have been trying to swap the smaller male for a female for weeks but they won't have any females in stock for another few weeks.

However, other than a few face offs they both seem to be coping fine. They are both eating and seem very healthy and lively. The smaller anole does spear to be browner more often than the larger though.

I was wondering if anyone else has managed to keep two male anoles together without any problems? I have got attached to them both and would be sad to see one go, obviously I will not have an issue letting one go to ensure their happiness.

I would like to introduce two females at some point, would this cause even more trouble between the two males? I believe it would?

My Vivarium is a Exo Terra 45x45x45 with live plants and lots of hiding places.

Any advice would be great 

Thank you all,

Corann.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Females still have the dewlaps just smaller than the males! if they are not fighting then they may be ok


----------



## CorannFaun (Oct 1, 2011)

Really! Well I am an idiot, how noticeable is the size difference? Because the smaller Anole (Which was supposed to be the female) is considerable smaller than the larger one, and therefore would have a smaller dewlap anyway?

I would like to be sure I will google and see if I can find a picture of a comparison.

Thank you!

Corann.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Someone put some pics up before comparing the two ill see if I can find the thread!


----------



## cheekychap (Sep 20, 2009)

ILAR Journal Vol 45(1)

Down the page a bit photo for sexing Green Anoles.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I just e-mailed the person to see if they will put the pics up again as they do show a good comparison!


----------



## CorannFaun (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks loads!

Great help, I really hope she is a she  Some times the larger anole does chase the smaller one, but also often they are just sat next to each other, often walking on each other with no aggression, would this be possible at all if they were both male?

I will see if I can sex them properly, those pictures would be awesome also!

Thank you very much!

Corann.


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

I was in a pet shop with anoles in it. About 8 of them in the same viv. It was like an orgy. They were humping each other constantly. Had to cover my boys eyes. Do they just breed constantly or is it just certain times of the year.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

If you can see the dewlap it is more then likely male. Although females have one it is rarely displayed and small. From what you have said i would say they are both males. Though pictures would confirm

You can keep two males together if you have a large viv (very large), twos basking spots and enough UV. As that way they basically form two territories. (this is something I have done before and still do)

Although they might look OK the fact one is brown suggests that this is unhappy. This suggests that it is more stressed. The larger one is obviously more dominant this will mean it has the best basking spots and first pick of food. This will generally mean the other male is not at its best.

Although they are not fighting seriously yet, the stress in the small submissive male will be great which will place stain on the heat. Basically the submissive male will constantly be stressed and in the 'fight of flight' response. Even if it doesnt die from fighting it will die from the stress slowly over a period of time (5-6 months) eventually it will stop eating and deterate.

Basically unless you have a very large viv and loads of females you will not be able to keep two male together. 

jay


----------



## CorannFaun (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you once again for your help. I can provide pictures if this would help? I think in that case as I don't have a large viv (45x45x45) I will get him swapped as soon as possible.

Another question, what UV bulbs do you use? I have Repti Glo 5.0 Compact, at the shop they said that the sunglow ones would be fine, but they don't have any UV and they were never green until I put the Repti Glo in. Is there a better suited bulb?

Thank you,

Corann Faun.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I find that anoles do far better with a strong UV, I use the Arcadia 12% T5 range that run that entire length of the viv. These give out the same about as UV as a MVB bulb along the entire length of the viv and i find the aholes are far happy like this. So much more active. 

Personally if you have the cash upgrade to a decent UV and the arcadia T5 range are by far the best. 

jay


----------



## CorannFaun (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. What would be better. an Exo Terra ReptiGlo 5.0 or 10.0?

Thank you! 

Corann.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

10% all the way. 

jay


----------



## CorannFaun (Oct 1, 2011)

Cool,

As I already have a 5.0 there wont be a problem mixing that with a 10.0?

Thanks once more! 

Corann.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

CorannFaun said:


> Cool,
> 
> As I already have a 5.0 there wont be a problem mixing that with a 10.0?
> 
> ...


You will only really need one. if you have a 5% already, just wait until it needs replacing (5-6 months) and then repalce it with a 10% UV tube. 

if you can afford it upgrade to the Arcadia T5 range, they last for 12 months and give out so much more UV. Although the outlay for the starter and bulb is high. The bulb doesn't need replacing as often so you will eventually save the money. 

jay


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys, I've been offline for a bit so just picked up this thread. I had 2 males and 2 females in my viv since Dec all getting along fine that I could see, until Aug when the males started fighting. I took one of the males out and he has his own set up now. When I got them they were sexed 1 male 3 females, but it was apparent pretty early on that it was 2 males. Having gone through it, I would say that If you have 2 males, I would swap one of them for a female and get another female as well, or return one and wait for the females to come in at the shop as I am currently doing. Got to say when it comes to Anoles, Jay knows his stuff and has been very helpful to me over the past few months, so I'd follow his advice.


----------



## CorannFaun (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank's for the info Turbo.

That is what I plan on doing, swapping the male and getting two females. I tried sexing them properly today so I could be sure, but it is so hard to see those larger scales postanal, infact I couldn't even see them on the Anole I KNOW is male :/ then when one dived out the viv and down my shirt I thought I should leave it to the professionals 

I would also like to ensure I am doing everything right, so could I post some picks of my viv and the more experience people can let me know if something may be wrong. The larger male is green, but not bright green like I have seen in the shops and the smaller one is always brown. I am putting this down to them not being happy together, but in the shop they have about 6 males with no females in a viv only a little larger then mine and they are all very green :/ puzzling me. 

The viv temp is between 75F - 85F and the heat spot is up to 90F. I have one 5% UV Bulb but will be adding another to go with the exo terra compact canopy. It has live plants, i mist regularly/use a raining system and feed gutloaded and dusted crickets once a day. An occasional wax worm also.

Thank you!

Corann.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Post pictures of the anoles, it's pritty easy to sex them. 


What are those temps in celcious? 

and stick up a picture an i can offer you some pointers. 

Jay


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

bit late replying to this but only just found the pics again 

male green anole with dewlap 



















and female green anole with dewlap 










and then female brown anole, which has same size dewlaps as the greens anyway 



















and then what happens when you play about with a females dewlap when she doesn't want you to. 



















lol


----------

